# XT labs??



## Hyperdeficit (Sep 23, 2019)

I cant find anything on this company. I've seen a couple reviews saying its bunk, a couple saying it's good but I cant find anything overall and I'm kind of worried, especially since the company says they've been in business since 2007. Supposedly its manufactured in germany but they have a huge presence in Mexico. All of the package is really high quality. Holograms, shrink wrapped, manufacturing dates, stamped seals on the inside. Seems like a lot of trouble if it's fake but then again, how is their online presence so small?

Anyone ever heard of this or tried it?


----------



## CompoundLifts31 (Sep 23, 2019)

Hyperdeficit said:


> I cant find anything on this company. I've seen a couple reviews saying its bunk, a couple saying it's good but I cant find anything overall and I'm kind of worried, especially since the company says they've been in business since 2007. Supposedly its manufactured in germany but they have a huge presence in Mexico. All of the package is really high quality. Holograms, shrink wrapped, manufacturing dates, stamped seals on the inside. Seems like a lot of trouble if it's fake but then again, how is their online presence so small?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone ever heard of this or tried it?



***EDIT*** *- DON'T EVEN SAY IF IT'S GOOD OR BAD.  PEOPLE WON'T DONATE TO THE PROJECT IF MEMBERS ARE GOING TO REVEAL THAT KIND OF INFORMATION!*
Rep and guy who runs it are assholes (except Max)

Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


----------



## Hyperdeficit (Sep 23, 2019)

First of all, so I'm new. 

Second, I think I saw they had bad results. Came out that they were like half dosed?

Now, even though that sucks, it's not necessarily a huge problem cause I'm stuck with ten vials of the stuff. I guess as long as its half doses then whatever.


----------



## MR. BMJ (Sep 23, 2019)

They were tested here at Anasci. I'm not going to insinuate what the results are since members pay money for them to be tested, but if you want to know more, you can either donate $20 for the testing (and that covers you forever), or get up to 50 QUALITY posts. I'd recommend becoming a member of the testing program....


----------



## Hyperdeficit (Sep 23, 2019)

Where and how do I donate? Also, how would I send a sample in to be tested?


----------



## CompoundLifts31 (Sep 23, 2019)

Hyperdeficit said:


> Where and how do I donate? Also, how would I send a sample in to be tested?



***EDIT** - IF YOU REVEAL ANYMORE TESTING INFORMATION YOU'LL BE PERM BANNED...THAT'S THE RULE!*

PM Buck!!! 

Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


----------



## MR. BMJ (Sep 23, 2019)

Hyperdeficit said:


> Where and how do I donate? Also, how would I send a sample in to be tested?



Send buck1973 a private message by clicking on his name. I think you will find it worth your while. If you go through with donating, thanks for chipping in. They will be getting more tests in soon from even more recent samples...though not from XT, if I remember correctly. It's on the other thread here in the testing forum, on the 'samples collection' thread. Thanks!


----------



## Hyperdeficit (Sep 23, 2019)

Honestly even if its half doses thats a relief for me. I'm not able to afford doctors visits and all the shit for try so I went an alternative route this time. Even if its half doses I can still use it


----------



## Hyperdeficit (Sep 24, 2019)

Anybody else have anything to add?

***NOBODY IS TO ADD ANY FURTHER INFORMATION REGARDING TEST RESULTS***


----------



## MR. BMJ (Sep 24, 2019)

Nobody is supposed to be hinting on the testing results, it's against the board forum rules. If people give out the results, why would anybody pay for them knowing they will be told by just waiting, or through a pm, etc.


----------



## AnaSCI (Sep 24, 2019)

First you need to read the rules here.

Second if you want access to the testing results forum you need to private message buck1973.

Third if you think half dosed product is a relief then you need to seriously review the threads in the testing forum as well as the testing results forum!

Welcome to the board!


----------



## *Bio* (Sep 24, 2019)

Hyperdeficit said:


> Where and how do I donate? Also, how would I send a sample in to be tested?



You're a new and unknown member.  You can make a financial donation but not product.


----------

